# Diamond Bear Paradise Porter - Review



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Diamond Bear Paradise Porter
Brewed by: Diamond Bear Brewing Company
ABV: 4.99% 
Price: $8/6 pack 
Style: Porter










Brewer's description: "This medium bodied porter has notes of roasted and chocolate malt, making it a perfect balance of sweet and bitter. Generous hops give this brew a dry finish"

This beer pours like a stout. Lots of thick dense head.

VERY dark in color. Reminds me of a schwarzbier.

The aroma is very bitter and hoppy.

The flavor has some bitterness, but not nearly as much as expected from the aroma. There are hints of dark chocolate sweetness, dark roast coffee, and a slight sourness that hits on the sides of the tounge.

The finish is long leaving a roasted nuttiness on the tongue while your mouth waters from the bitter and sour flavors.

Overall, I would NOT call this a medium bodied beer. The alcohol content leaves it at the lower end of the scale, but that's not necessarily a bad thing. The flavor however is on the full side. Combine the two aspects and you get a beer that with a flavor that leaves you wanting to drink more and an alcohol content that won't punish you for drinking more.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice review, Josh! I love their Irish Red. Have you ever attended one of Diamond Bear's brewery tours? It's a quick tour with lots of free samples


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

nikonnut said:


> Nice review, Josh! I love their Irish Red. Have you ever attended one of Diamond Bear's brewery tours? It's a quick tour with lots of free samples


Thanks, Chris! I haven't done the tour YET, but I plan to soon!  And yeah, their Irish Red is awesome. I'm having some trouble finding it in liquor stores lately though.


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice review, Is that only available in Arkansas? I just started getting porters and have been on the search to try different ones. Have you tried Breckenridge Vanilla Porter Vanilla Porter | Colorado Craft Beer | Breckenridge Brewery There's a hint of Vanilla in a smooth, not bitter Porter. Highly recommended. I've also enjoyed the Atwater Vanilla Java Porter made here in Detroit.Home of Atwater Beer from Atwater Brewery Just a couple of Porters to be on the look out for.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

As far as I know, right now they are only available in Arkansas, but if BOTLs on here are interested I'm sure an arrangement could be made to ship some.  I haven't had that Vanilla Porter yet. I'll have to look for it sometime.


----------



## RetiredNavyIC (Jun 3, 2011)

I love the Breckenridge Vanilla Porter, but there's more than a hint of vanilla imhop.


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

RetiredNavyIC said:


> I love the Breckenridge Vanilla Porter, but there's more than a hint of vanilla imhop.


True, but it doesn't overpower the porter, but you can really smell it when you pop the cap.


----------

